# XP CD burning feature not working



## NT4.0 (Aug 12, 2004)

I usually use third-party software to burn CDs, but since XP has the built-in CD burning feature, it would be very convenient to use it at times. However, it was absent when I was about to burn some files, the wizard says the CD drive is empty. I logged on as another user and it worked fine, then it worked from my account too! Today I wanted to copy some files on the same CD, but the wizard does not recognize the CD. I tried another CD, but it seems to be a system problem, not one with a CD. Does anyone know about this problem and the ways to fix it?a


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

IS this third party program Easy Cd Creator?

DAvid


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

If it is, Easy CD Creator 5.x and Windows XP really don't play together well.


----------



## NT4.0 (Aug 12, 2004)

I have Nero 6 and CDburnerXP. Shall I try uninstalling CDburnerXP?

(XP does not have DVD burning support so I will have to keep one of these)


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

There can often be mixups, when more than one cd burner is running. Choose the one u use least and it night be an idea ti uninstall it,
David


----------



## NT4.0 (Aug 12, 2004)

I uninstalled CDburnerXP but Windows Explorer still can't burn CDs... It says that there is no disk in the drive.


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

What is the exact error message given
DAvid


----------



## NT4.0 (Aug 12, 2004)

When I insert a non-empty CD-RW, there is no option "Erase this CD" in the File menu.

When I copy the files to burn, insert the CD-RW and start the wizard, it says:

There is no disc in the drive. Please insert a writable CD into the drive.

Pressing the NEXT button does nothing.


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

Oh, i therefore do not think this is a computer error. Can your cimputer take rewritable discs? Some can't, have you done it before.
I think you can only put files onto an empty CD-RW, so you will have to erase the contents first then try again. 

To erase the disc:

1. Double-click the My Computer icon on your desktop. 
2. In My Computer, right-click the CD recording drive, and then click Open. Windows displays a temporary storage area where files are held before they are copied to the CD. Files or folders that are located in the temporary storage area are listed in the Files Ready to Be Written to the CD box. 
3. In the CD Writing Tasks pane, click Erase this CD-RW. The Welcome to the CD Writing Wizard dialog box is displayed. After you click Next, the Erasing the CD dialog box is displayed and the progress bar displays the progress of the process. 
4. When the process is finished, you receive a message in the notification area and you can use the CD-RW disc.Note: Not all CDs are erasable. If the CD that you are using is not erasable, for example, then this feature is not available. 

David


----------



## NT4.0 (Aug 12, 2004)

My CD burner can handle CD-Rs and CD-RWs perfectly when I use Nero Burning ROM or CDburnerXP.

I wrote in my previous message that the option "Erase this CD" has disappeared from the menu, so I concluded that the whole feature has been screwed up.


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

I think i will move this to the multimedia forum, where you will get better help......
is this ok?

i think they will tell you to scan the windows system using "sfc /scan", but i don;t know.................

David


----------



## NT4.0 (Aug 12, 2004)

I finally found the program which was screwing up the CD burning feature in my XP system. That was VMware 4.5. It asks to disable the Autoplay function during install and I do because I don't seem to be fond of Autoplay. I did not yet experiment to find out whether it is Autoplay turned off that causes the error or VMware itself. When I uninstall VMware, the Autoplay feature gets restored and I can burn CDs with Explorer again. I think the problem is almost solved but I really like VMware so I will try installing VMware and leave Autoplay on.


----------

